# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Renting a car ?

## jamman

Considering renting a car, has anyone done that?
Can you give me pro's and con's, is it safe?

----------


## captaind

Do have experience driving on the left?

cap

----------


## scottie

I've rented a car on each of over 80 trips to Jamaica. I could not imagine living there, or visiting there without a car...It's different, but easily mastered.

----------


## jamman

No I have not

----------


## wrtiii

With so many excellent drivers available at very reasonable rates, I can't imagine why I would want to rent a car. I don't want the stress of learning the works of driving in Ja. Just seems like a hassle, and one accident would make the trip a lot less pleasant.

----------


## Accompong

*I hate to rent a car and have it sitting (unused) while I am enjoying myself somewhere.  I tend to believe that an airport run is perfect for a hired car/driver like Linston.  A trip from Negril to Kingston (as an example) then the Knutsford Express fits the bill.  A Route Taxi works for around town but, for long, island wide touring, a Rental Car is the best option.*

----------


## rtitle

I usually rent a car when I go. However this next trip (leaving Saturday) will be for about a month and it gets expensive to rent for that long. So I am going to bring my bicycle (!) (folding bike, can be checked on a plane) and I will try getting around that way. Wish me luck in not getting killed by a crazy driver! 

Since I own a home there and will be in Jamaica about 50% of the time for the next few years, I looked into buying a car. Man it's expensive in Jamaica! I also looked into bringing my own car from the US. Also expensive: Jamaican government wants between 60% and 100% of the cars value in import tax alone! Now I understand why car rental in Jamaica is so expensive compared to the US - the cars themselves cost at least twice as much.

So I'll try bicycle  :Smile: . I like being independent and I don't like negotiating/haggling with someone every time I want to go down the road to buy some milk or a light bulb or something. That's why I don't like taxis or hired drivers. If they had Uber there I'd use that, but they don't.

Bicycles are better for the environment anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

Well if your personal itinerary is to get up and go to a different spot to sight see every day, then renting a car might make sense.  But if you're only taking 2 or 3 trips away from your hotel the whole time you're in jamaica, it's just cheaper and easier to grab a cab for a trip.  Plus, the roads aren't marked the greatest I've noticed, so having a cab driver's knowledge of how to get to places is valuable as well.

----------


## rtitle

All that said, renting a car is quite do-able. Here are some tips:

Generally you're better off not using the "name" rental companies at the airport and instead find some local car-rental guy. I can give you the name & number of the guy I've used in the past (Timeless Car Rental; their office is in MoBay not far from the airport). They are decent. 

Like many things in Jamaica, car rental there is a bit different from the US. In the US, it's pretty much pick-up-and-go, drop-off-and-go. In Jamaica, expect a big time-consuming production at both ends. At drop-off they will check *everything* e.g. they'll open the trunk and check if you stole the spare tire (!?). Often they'll hassle you for supposed damage you did (even if you didn't) and threaten to charge your card for damage. When they do that they are looking for bribes. Timeless never did that to me (that's why I said they are decent) but pretty much every major rental car company in the airport (Budget, Hertz, etc) have done that to me in the past. Sigh. The country in general is pretty corrupt and the workers at the rental car companies are no exception.

The main problem with driving in Jamaica is not driving on the left (easily adjusted to) but instead it's the condition of the roads. In the US you can pretty much daydream about anything while you're driving. E.g. I can be thinking about a software problem I will solve when I get to work, as I drive in. Not so in Jamaica. You have to *concentrate* on the driving. Or else you will hit a pot-hole, blow out a tire or worse, and then you're f***ed. So you pretty much have to re-learn to drive. It's not too hard but you need to focus on it and do it. Also you really need to be sober when you drive, even more so than in the US, or you will get yourself killed. (Gosh I wish Uber existed in Jamaica. That's my main use case for Uber in the US!  :Smile: ).

Peace and love,

Richard

----------


## rtitle

Re: "roads are not marked well": True but Google Maps works in Jamaica. Thank god (or google?!) for technology.

----------


## kwhizz

I rent a car every time we go (twice a year)…… The only issue I ever had was following too close behind a truck and hit a Pot hole I didn't see and got a flat...… Lesson learned.....

----------


## Dr Suess

I rent from Island Car Rentals in Kingston whenever I have a trip I can't make in my own car or if my car is in the shop. I know they have a branch at the mobay airport as well. Highly reccomend them

----------


## negrilal

I have rented a car in Jamaica more then 25 times. It has its pros and cons. 
I swore I would never drive in Jamaica for the first few years I visited. Then, I rented a motor scooter, duh, clearly safer in a car.  I have been driving ever since.  
Pros: if you don't do packages where transport to Negril is included, the cost of 2 people transported each way pays for a car rental nearly for a week.

Easy runs to town square for supplies as often as you like without negotiating with drivers constantly ( the more drivers you deal with, the more likely to have an unpleasant experience at some point).

Cruises up and down the Cliffs, Savlamar, etc at no great expense.  Touring thru the countryside....if you do all these things it will way more to hire a driver.
Cons: hassle at airport car rental places on arrival sometimes
Car sits idle when you shouldn't be driving...I need not elaborate
Knowledge that if you must act instinctively in an emergency situation you may go the wrong way.
Never had an accident but I'm sure it would be terrible experience even if nobody got hurt ( I feel safer then I did with many drivers)
Cumbersome chore returning car when leaving Jamaica

Driving on the "other side" is way easier than than you might think.  

Stick to name brands at airport. Don't take the collision insurance but be sure your CC covers collision insurance in Jamaica ( many don't)

----------


## captaind

> whenever I have a trip I can't make in my own car or if my car is in the shop.



 Ain't that the truth!


cap

----------


## Accompong

> if you don't do packages where transport to Negril is included, the cost of 2 people transported each way pays for a car rental nearly for a week.


*Two people transported each way would be about $140.00 US.  Where can you get a rental car for around $140.00 US per week without it being from a "friend" or some fly by night company?  Maybe there is but I am curious as to where.  The price per week seems like it would be around double that amount and probably even more.

It is hard to compare someone like Captd who lives or visits many times a year with a week a year vacation visitor as he owns a car and he needs it to maintain his home.  A vacation visitor's need would depend heavily on how many trips around the island they would make during that week.  Yes, if they took a tour to say Black River Safari along with the trip back and forth to the airport it might make good economic sense but, even then, depending on the number of people etc. , it might not.  Spending the money and assuming the risk and liability of driving yourself seems like an unnecessary chance to take on a vacation.

I stay for about 2 months each year and I don't rent a car as I am generally happy where I stay and don't feel the need to travel all around much of the time.  Transportation cost for me is about $50,000 Jamaican during my stay.  That is around $500 US.  A round-trip to my home away from home in Williamsfield is $15,000 J  and the rest is for a couple of trips into Sav or Negril when needed.  I am comfortable taking Route Taxis if required or hiring a Red Plate if needed.  Buses like the Knutsford Express are also a good alternative at a very reasonable price.

Private transportation and renting a car can be the most expensive part of your vacation.  I, personally, just don't feel comfortable paying for a rental car that sits idle when I don't need to use it like overnight while I sleep.

Just my opinion

*

----------


## noproblem

I'm renting a car for the fist time and this will be my 30th something trip to JA. I totally get what most are saying here but I'm strictly doing it for convenience. No waiting for a driver or flagging a cab.  I make multiple trips from the cliffs to the beach and I'm always going somewhere. Plus if just feel like exploring a little I have the option. I love island time and don't mind the soon come when I call for a ride but if I'm in desperate need for some Ragga Bones pork, off I go, no wait no hassle.  Since I already have experience island driving elsewhere, I'm looking forward to the freedom of having my own transportation.

----------


## RyanP

This year will be our fifth visit to Jamaica, and I am considering renting a car.  We are mainly considering it to be able to easily drive down to the Hi Lo, go to dinner on the cliffs at night or up to Red Dragon for jerk pork.  My biggest concerns are the road conditions and parking.  I'm not sure if there is any rhyme or reason to parking around town or on the cliffs.  Any help would be appreciated.

I do believe it will be cheaper and more convenient to rent.  If Beach and West End route taxis stuck to their routes instead of wandering into Negril looking for private charters, route taxis would be the way to go, but some of these route guys are driving into town looking to charge a tourist $10 US to go 1 mile down the road, and that had caused problems for me in the past.  Charters are a little too expensive.  Some of those guys want $20 US each way for us to go from Beach to Cliffs, and that's just ridiculous.  Still weighing the options.  The SOE makes me less eager, as well.  I believe it will be lifted when we visit.  Not sure if that is good or bad.

----------


## RyanP

We are getting ready to book flights, and it looks like we will be departing on an earlier flight.  It does make us a little nervous relying on a driver if we have to leave early.  We’ve had drivers show up late.  Never missed a flight, but typically fly out later than we will be this year.

My recollection is that the road from MoBay to Negril is not too bad.  Is my memory serving me right?

Hassle at drop-off is definitely concerning, as we won’t have a lot of extra time built in at departure.  How much extra time should we allow for car drop-off?

We haven’t been to Negril in a few years, but had paid $120 for round trip transfer to the airport in the past.  Any idea on what we should anticipate for car rental?  Somebody said it would be more.  Is it, like, twice as much ($240)?

----------


## Dowie Splendid Tours

Hello hope your doing ok am Dowie from Dowie Splendid Tours I offer reasonable price for private Transportation service from montego bay to negril the for 2 person private one way 65usd

----------


## Bnewb

> We are getting ready to book flights, and it looks like we will be departing on an earlier flight.  It does make us a little nervous relying on a driver if we have to leave early.  Weve had drivers show up late.  Never missed a flight, but typically fly out later than we will be this year.
> 
> My recollection is that the road from MoBay to Negril is not too bad.  Is my memory serving me right?
> 
> Hassle at drop-off is definitely concerning, as we wont have a lot of extra time built in at departure.  How much extra time should we allow for car drop-off?
> 
> We havent been to Negril in a few years, but had paid $120 for round trip transfer to the airport in the past.  Any idea on what we should anticipate for car rental?  Somebody said it would be more.  Is it, like, twice as much ($240)?


RyanP...you'll have to build in at least an extra hour before departure to drop off the car in addition to the 2 hour check-in at the airport.

I can give you an approx price for car rentals...
small vehicle (Toyota Yaris) is going to be in the price range of a bare minimum $265us for a week...at this price you are required to have a fully covered credit card & able to prove it (ie.letter from the company)....
with damage waivers & personal accident coverage, windshield/tire coverage etc...it can get into the $400us per week price range.

The road from Montego Bay to Negril hasn't changed all that much in the last 10 years...you just have to know where the new pot holes are located.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss Honey

> Considering renting a car, has anyone done that?
> Can you give me pro's and con's, is it safe?


I agree with Captain. It depends on what you plan on doing. If we hadnt had a driver on all of our trips I dont think we would have seen or learned the things we have. We arrived on New Years Eve around noon. The roads were packed. We kept getting behind visitors that had rented cars. They were driving so slow it was dangerous. Traffic was backed up. It was hard to pass people were trying to. Our trip turned into 3 hours.

----------


## RyanP

> RyanP...you'll have to build in at least an extra hour before departure to drop off the car in addition to the 2 hour check-in at the airport.
> 
> I can give you an approx price for car rentals...
> small vehicle (Toyota Yaris) is going to be in the price range of a bare minimum $265us for a week...at this price you are required to have a fully covered credit card & able to prove it (ie.letter from the company)....
> with damage waivers & personal accident coverage, windshield/tire coverage etc...it can get into the $400us per week price range.
> 
> The road from Montego Bay to Negril hasn't changed all that much in the last 10 years...you just have to know where the new pot holes are located.


I just did an online quote and it wasnt that high ($265/wk).  Are there fees that are not shown?  Maybe it is more to rent in High season.  We go during Low season.

----------


## Bnewb

> I just did an online quote and it wasnt that high ($265/wk).  Are there fees that are not shown?  Maybe it is more to rent in High season.  We go during Low season.


What company did you get the quote from?

----------


## RyanP

> What company did you get the quote from?


Island

----------


## Bnewb

> Island


My quotes are from Island also...not sure how you're finding it cheaper than a minimum of $265us...other than choosing a Suzuki Swift which is only a few $$ cheaper. And again, you have to make sure you have the right credit card...otherwise I'd certainly be purchasing the damage waivers & personal accident coverage etc.
The quote was the same whether it was low or high season.

----------


## Bnewb

Also...you didn't say what time your flight was...I'm assuming quite early & the offices at the car rental might not be open...could you possibly check in at the airport earlier & then take the car back?
Otherwise, I would just ask the rental company their procedures...they must have to deal with this issue on a fairly regular basis.

----------


## RyanP

That’s not a bad idea.  Not sure how easy it is to park, run in and check bags and then come back out.  Is parking outside the terminal easy?

I’ll double-check the reservation.  Maybe I need to carry it all the way through to the end to get the real total.

Also, our flight really isn’t that early, but if I need to allow for an hour for rental return then two hours for check-in/security, then we wouldn’t make our flight.

----------


## RyanP

I spoke with my CC company.  They cover damage and theft for the rental car, but not damage to other vehicles or persons.  Kind of bizarre, considering you have to carry Liability coverage in the US.  I guess it is considered secondary coverage, so they assume you already have liability?

----------


## Rob

Ryan,

The liability insurance is provided by the rental company, covering any damages you may cause to other property or people. But you should get their Personal Accident Insurance which covers the passengers in your vehicle, which is not covered by your CC. Please double check your CC covers your vehicle in Jamaica.

And don't forget that gas will probably be about us$6 a gallon...

----------


## RyanP

Reading through the coverage, it does appear it would be covered.  Some have mentioned a letter, and I will see if they can provide that.  We always get travel insurance, and it is just me and my wife.  It’s definitely not going to be cheaper than route taxis and hired drivers, for what we do.  We’ll just have to think it over.

----------


## wrtiii

Also be sure to confirm whether your CC insurance has exclusions; for example, Jamaica.

----------


## gdbear65

$265 / week is a good price but will not include liability insurance which is not covered by your credit card. Do not rent a car without getting liability insurance - as mentioned the driving can be hazardous, especially when you drive the secondary routes. A1 and A2 are pretty good but the roads into the interior can be very challenging - watch for potholes and puddles with sticks in them. You will also encounter animals on the interior roads and lots of blind corners through the mountains. Do not be afraid to use your horn - it is a form of communication - we avoided hitting a dog around a blind corner because i was honking as I rounded it, in time to see the dog lazily move off the road - had I not been honking we would have hit. Don't be afraid to ask the locals for directions - outside the urban areas there are relatively few roads so the locals know them quite well. A good tip for driving on the left side - keep the passenger side to the curb. I hope this helps

----------


## RyanP

My understanding was that liability insurance was included in the price of the rental.  That’s not correct?

----------


## gdbear65

> My understanding was that liability insurance was included in the price of the rental.  That’s not correct?


double-checked it:  it's changed since I rented with Island and is now included

----------


## rtitle

Just FYI, I spent my last few weeks in Jamaica without a car. I found that I loved *not* having a car. I learned to use the route taxi system. That plus bicycle proved to be a great (and inexpensive) way to get around. I felt more like a Jamaican, and more in touch with my surroundings, once I started getting around like Jamaicans do.

----------


## Weeboy1

Renting and driving is a personal choice. I personally don’t want the added responsibility and stress of operating a vehicle in a foreign country when all I want to do is kick back and relax.
Navigating in a foreign place is difficult enough if things are going well. Don’t want to imagine the no end of grief should something occur. Whether it’s your fault or not it can really ruin your day /vacation.
Just not worth it imho. For a couple bucks for a cab... Grab a cold one, grab a lift and be worry free.

----------


## RyanP

I’m familiar with the route taxi service.  The problem is flagging one down that is actually on their route.  Many times route cabs are off their route trying to charge charter prices.  It has caused a problem for me in the last.  Also, we’ve had difficulty getting a route cab back to the beach from the cliffs at night.  They just aren’t around as much as the day.  The route taxi system is great, in theory.  Due to the drivers treating tourists differently, and the lack of taxis at night, it can actually be stressful trying to get around.  Wish it wasn’t that way.

----------


## Bnewb

> Im familiar with the route taxi service.  The problem is flagging one down that is actually on their route.  Many times route cabs are off their route trying to charge charter prices.  It has caused a problem for me in the last.  Also, weve had difficulty getting a route cab back to the beach from the cliffs at night.  They just arent around as much as the day.  The route taxi system is great, in theory.  Due to the drivers treating tourists differently, and the lack of taxis at night, it can actually be stressful trying to get around.  Wish it wasnt that way.


You can easily read on the side of the taxi whether it's on the correct route. Just don't get into a taxi that's not on the correct route, if you don't want to charter them.
Jamaicans also can & do charter taxis if needed...same as tourists they negotiate the price.

When we need to taxi around at night...we carry a couple of drivers names/ph.numbers & give them a call as needed...we don't even think about taking a route taxi at night nor do many Jamaicans.

Also...the bartenders, restaurant personnel etc. are always willing to find you a ride...just tell them what you want to pay so you're not getting that $40us driver.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rtitle

Think of the route taxis as akin to buses in the US or Canada. I just use them to get between towns, from bus terminal to bus terminal, When I do that they treat me like they'd treat any Jamaican. E.g. I squeeze into a seat in the Sav->Negril route taxi and pay my 200J for the 25km ride, and sit back and relax and enjoy. I avoid private taxis for exactly the reason you describe, Ryan. They want to charge me tourist prices and it turns into a hassle. For within-town rides I just use my bicycle.

----------


## RyanP

I realize the route is on the car, but I cant see that until they stop.  Then, I have to shoo them away, which isnt always the easiest.  Its route taxis looking for tourists to pay charter fares.  Taking the route taxis between towns makes sense, but it is a bit of a hassle in town.  I dont mind it if I am traveling by myself, but with my wife its just a bit of pain.

----------


## wrtiii

Ryan, I experienced the same issues as you, but as years go by it seems easier. I'm sure it's just that I'm getting more comfortable with the system. As drivers pull up, I just say "Route cab to ...?" and they either say yes or drive on. In general, the only issue is with non-taxis (white plate cars) trying to sell me rides. But even going out of town, I don't think it has taken us more than 10 minutes to find a route cab going where we're headed. For evening use, I do keep a few numbers of cab drivers on my phone. And I know this is controversial, but I always tip, which amounts to splitting the difference between the route cab rate and the charter rate.

----------


## Accompong

> Ryan, I experienced the same issues as you, but as years go by it seems easier. I'm sure it's just that I'm getting more comfortable with the system. As drivers pull up, I just say "Route cab to ...?" and they either say yes or drive on. In general, the only issue is with non-taxis (white plate cars) trying to sell me rides. But even going out of town, I don't think it has taken us more than 10 minutes to find a route cab going where we're headed. For evening use, I do keep a few numbers of cab drivers on my phone. And I know this is controversial, but I always tip, which amounts to splitting the difference between the route cab rate and the charter rate.


*wrtiii, I am with you on this.  Sometimes I think I used to try too hard to avoid situations like dealing with Route Taxis but after many years, it just became second nature.  I don't have a problem waving off non-taxis and any Red Plate that pulls up and doesn't have the route on the side where I am going, I clarify if it is operating as a route taxi and if not, how much is the charge.  If it is reasonable, I take it and if not, I wave him off too.

It doesn't take much effort and the savings is substantial over the month or more vacations I take each year.  I have at least 5 or so phone numbers to call when I need a ride somewhere and negotiate from there but most are my friends so I get a good price straight off anyways.

Also, I don't think tipping a little is that controversial.  If I get into a Route Taxi that isn't full, I often offer to pay a little brawta for an extra seat for comfort (like the front passenger seat).  Sometimes I even offer to pay the person's fare who is already in the front seat if they let me sit there instead of in the back of the car.

Just my opinion.*

----------


## Joe King

True that. I find the taxi dude going to the west end restaurant is hoping for the return fare. However, if your wanting a route taxi to return, expect to pay charter price, bearing in mind the price is usually higher later in the west end due to lack of a competition (no body hangs in the west end other than maybe at 3 dives)..  There is literally no red plate to flag down.  Restaurants recognize the problem and often offer free pickup but usually one way only.

----------


## Miss Honey

> Considering renting a car, has anyone done that?
> Can you give me pro's and con's, is it safe?


We have been following this post. Is there anywhere in Negril to rent a car for a few days just to have the freedom to enjoy the area ? We dont need a car the whole week.

----------


## Rob

> We have been following this post. Is there anywhere in Negril to rent a car for a few days just to have the freedom to enjoy the area ? We don’t need a car the whole week.


Check out the Vehicle Rentals in our Things to Do section!

https://negril.com/vehicles/

----------


## Miss Honey

Thanks Rob.

----------

